# الخدمة (ﻷبونا متى المسكين )



## M a r i a m (20 يوليو 2008)

الخدمة


*ﻷبونا الراهب القمص متى المسكين*

مقدمـــــــــــــة 

يتحتم علينا ونحن نقدم هذه المقاﻻت أن ننبه القارئ إلى حقيقة غاية فى اﻷهمية وهى الفرق الكبير بين التعليم بمفهومه الحديث اﻵن و بين الخدمة فى مفهومها المسيحى الأصيل .
أما التعليم حتى ولو كان فى اﻷمور الروحية فهو يختص بتهذيب الفكر ليتشبع بأسلوب اﻷنجيل و تدريب الملكات اﻹبداعية كالألحان و الصلاة و تكوين الخبرات و المهارات كالكلام والوعظ وتكديس المعلومات سواء فى التاريخ أو الطقس أو اللاهوت ، و هذا بالتالى ينتهى كله إلى اﻹعلاء بالشخصية على أساس الكفاءة الذاتية و التفوق على اﻵخرين فى الأمور الروحية .

و أما الخدمة فهى تختص بوعظ النفس تبكيتها و ضبط الغرائز و السيادة عليها ﻹطﻻق الروح من عبودية الأهواء و النزوات و الدخول فى حالة توبة نشطة دائمة لتقبُّل نعمة الله .و هذا بالتالى ينتهى إلى التنازل عن الذات و تسليم النفس لله و بيلةغ حالة من الصدق فى السلوك مع الناس و اﻷمانة فى العبادة لله مع خشوع ة تقوى .

إذن ، فالتعليم بمفهومه و واقعه اﻵن يتمركز حول الذات، وهو -بدون الخدمة- ينفخ صاحبه حسب اصطﻻح الأنجيل (العلم ينفخ و لكن المحبة تبنى )(1كو 8 : 1)،أما الخدمة فتتمركز حول الروح و هى تملأها خشوعاً و حباً و اتضاعاً .

لذلك، أصبح لزاماً علينا أن نوجه الأنظار إلى ضرورة الخدمة الروحية و إﻻ أصبح التعليم وباﻻً على النفس .
*
هناك أيضاً فرق كبير بين معلم الدين و خادم الروح ، الأول يلقّن المعرفة و الثانى يبنى النفس ، الأول يستقى المعرفة من الكتاب و يقدمها للتلميذ على ورقة و الثانى ملء روحه يفيض ، من إيمانه و حبه و بذله و اتضاعه يقدم الخبرة و المثال الحى فهو يعطى نفسه و يقدم حياته . الأول ناقل كلمة يقولها كما سمعها و تعلمها و الثانى يلد الكلمة من بطنه فتتفجر من أعماقه كما يتفجر الينبوع من باطن الأرض . الأول يحضر الدرس ليقود الناس إلى فكره و الثانى يتمخض ليلد بالروح أوﻻداً للمسيح .

و هناك أيضاً فرق بين تلميذ اعتاد أن يجلس إلى معلمه يسمع درساً فى الدين بوعد إذا حفظه ينال جائزة أو مديحاً و بين إبن ىف الطاعة أسلم روحه بيد مرشده ينتخس قلبه بوعظه فيسعى إليه نشيطاً كل يوم يسأل ماذا ينبغى أن يعمل جديداً ليتخلص من خطاياه و ينمو بالروح !!

الأول يزداد كل يوم علماً و يجتهد بالأكثر ليكون أفضل من غيره و يفتخر على كل من هم دونه !!!و الثانى يزداد كل يوم نعمة و اتضاغاً و يجتهد بالأكثر ليكون غير محسوب عند أحد و ﻻ عند نفسه .


*
إذن فخادم الروح ليس هو مجرد معلم دروس بل بالدرجة الأولى مخلص نفوس ، و الخدمة همها الأول و شغلها الشاغل توبة الشبان و الشبات و سلوكهم سلوك الفضيلة و مخافة الله .

درس المحبة ﻻ يمكن أن يكون مجرد كلمات محضرة و أمثلة محبوكة ، و لكنه عطاء نفس حقيقى حيث يهب الخادم كل حب المسيح و كل شوقه مع كل مايملك من خبرات إليهم فيدخل السامعون مجال المحبة اﻹلهية محسوساً فى حب خادمهم و يذقونها بالروح فتنتقل إليهم المحبة تماماً كما يسلم الأب ميراثه لبنيه !!
درس الأمانة و اﻹخلاص ليس بكلمات أو آيات أو ترنيمات بل هو قيادة صعبة شاقة مخلصة حيث يقود الخادم أوﻻده واحداً واحداً فى هذا الطريق الحرج الباهظ التكاليف يشجعهم و يحفزهم و يحمل معهم نيره المرََّ و يبتقاسم معهم الخسارات و اﻹهانات

درس اﻹتضاع ليس باﻹقناع العقلى يكون ، و ﻻ هو بتقديم الأمثلة للحماس و للغيرة بل هو جهاد طويل و نزاع مرّ ضد الذات ، و شاق كل المشقة ﻻ يمكن ﻹنسان أن يجوزه بدون يد تمسكه فى هذا المنحدر الخطر. فتارة تقيمه مثل هذه اليد الأمينة من عثرة صغر النفس ، و تارة توضعه حتى التراب إلى أن تتصفى الروح من شوائب عزة النفس و كبريئها و البكاء على كرامتها .

درس الطهارة ليس أحلاماً و أمانى و نماذج رفيعة و أسماء أو وصايا و مناهج للجهاد و حسب ، بل هو أوﻻً و قبل كل شئ إستعداد الخادم أن يكون غاسل أوساخ كالأم التى ﻻ تستنكف أن تمسح وسخ إبنها كل يوم عدة مرات بطول أناة ، بصبر ، بعدم تأفف ، و برجاء ، تنتظر يوم العتق بلا عتاب ، بلا تخويف ، بلا انزعاج ، حتى ينسلخ الطفل من ضعفات طفولته و ينسى كل ما كان للطفل ؛ و إن أى جهالة فى الرعاية كفيلة بأن تصعب الشفاء تماماً مثلما يقسى على الطفل بلا تعقل فيعجز عن أن ينسلخ فى الوقت المناسب عن ضعفاته فيحملها معه إلى طور الرجولة ...

هى إذن دروس حياة ، حياة أبدية تعد الشاب ﻻ لمواجهة أسئلة الناس بل أسئلة نفسه، و ترفعه ﻻ فوق مستوى الآخرين ليتعالى بالمعرفة ، بل ترفعه بالحق فوق مستوى أهوائه و شهواته و نزواته ليكون أصغر الكل و المستمتع بالمتكأ الأخير . ﻻ تؤهله لمعرفة الكلام و كتابة الكتب بل تؤهله للتعرف على نعمة المسيح لكشف خطاياه و عيوبه .

هى دروس ﻻ تلقن للعقل على مستوى الحفظ و تكديس المعلومات بل هى قيادة و ريادة فى ميدان الروح يتحول فيها الكلام و النصح و التوجيه و التوبيخ إلى إيمان و رجاء و حب ، يعمل و يظهر فى السلوك و الأخلاق و الطباع ؛ حيث وسائل اﻹيضاح ﻻ تعود أوراقاً و أخشاباً و ألواناً و أﻻعيب ، بل برهان الروح فى القلب و إحساس الضمير و ظهور المسيح فى أعماق النفس و عشرة الآباء و الأنبياء و القديسين و معايشة قصص الكتاب كما هى يوماً بعد يوم . و الإمتحانات و الجوائز و الحوافز ﻻ تعود مجرد صور و هدايا و حلويات بل النجاحات و اﻹخفاقات التى يعيشها الخادم و يواجهها المخدوم تجاه وصايا المسيح و تعاليمه و حيث ﻻ يعود الدرس ميعاده ساعة بل يمتد ليغطى حاجة العمر كله ، و اﻹمتحان فى نهاية السنة ﻻ يشهد قط على كفاءة التلميذ بل يوم الدينونة .

ما أعظمها و أجلها خدمة !!!
و ما أصدقه الخادم الوفى الأمين حينما يقول كما يقول الرب لتلاميذه : ((تعلموا منى لأنى وديع و متواضع القلب ))...((أنتم تدعوننى معلماً و سيداً . و حسناً تقولون ﻷنى أنا كذلك . فإن كنت و أنا السيد و المعلم قد غسلت أرجلكم فأنتم يجب عليكم أن يغسل بعضكم أرجل بعض ﻷنى أعطيتكم مثاﻻً حتى كما صنعت أنا بكم تصنعون أنتم أيضاً )).


الأب متى المسكين 







ملحوظة : الكتاب 3 أجزاء تم تجميعهم فى كتاب واحد 
و هذه مقدمة الكتاب ... و بمعونة الرب سوف أستمر فى كتابة الأجزاء اﻷخرى و يتعم عرضها حتى يستفيد الجميع . 
​


----------

